# Bolens 1476..What to look for???



## lobo (Nov 22, 2011)

New to forum & trying not to get burned...
Going to look at a 1971 Bolens 1476 tomorrow. Tractor supposed to be in good operating condition and comes with mower deck, front blade, tiller, wheel weights & tire chains. Has 14hp Wisconsin; hydro trans; with front & rear pto.

Saw photo & everything looks good.... Can get it for $700.00 but will have to drive 130 miles to see it.

Pro's & con's?? What should I be concerned about & be on look out for. How about the price?? Too high/too low??

I'm old & worn out (76) myself; on fixed (small) monthly income, so I have to buy & rely old & worn out equipment. Just need something to push snow off driveway and till a small garder plot.

Advice greatly appreciated.


----------



## farmertim (Dec 1, 2010)

Lobo. I wish I could help....
Hope one of our bolens experts will come along shortly to help you
:cheers:
:aussie:


----------

